# Are Enbies Heckin Cute and Valid?



## WM3227 (Dec 1, 2020)

Truscum need not reply.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 1, 2020)

They are not.


----------



## MemeGrey (Dec 1, 2020)

Enby is one of the seben deadly sins


----------



## Kirkorov (Dec 1, 2020)

Enbies don't exist.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Dec 1, 2020)

no


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 1, 2020)

No, but she is


----------



## Enoby Way (Dec 1, 2020)

*Happy enby noises*

Edit: forgot I wasn't in the "pretend this is reddit" thread. This post was just a joke. Carry on.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 1, 2020)

They're invalid, in multiple ways.


----------



## Nobue (Dec 1, 2020)

Everybody loves pretentious hysterics who want ALL the attention


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Dec 1, 2020)

Obviously fuckin' no.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 2, 2020)

If it's not a male or female, it has a mental illness and is invalid.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 2, 2020)

They'd be valid if they were fuckable.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Dec 2, 2020)

they are less valid than trannies imo


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 2, 2020)

What is "heckin'?"
How does one 'heck' something?


----------



## Providence (Dec 2, 2020)

Fine,  i take it back.
Q&A was a mistake.  :/


----------



## metroid_fetish (Dec 2, 2020)

I sexually identify as non-geriatric.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 2, 2020)

Well?


----------



## literal autist (Dec 2, 2020)

Finally, I have another opportunity to post this


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Dec 2, 2020)

Nobody and nothing is valid


----------



## Laffs n Gaffs (Dec 2, 2020)

No.


----------



## WM3227 (Dec 1, 2020)

Truscum need not reply.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 2, 2020)

im going to have to say no.


----------

